# Webserver für Onlineshop?



## xamunrax (14. April 2005)

Hallo ich habe bereits einige Webhoster diesem Forum entnehmen können habe jedoch noch keinen gefunden den ich wirklich überzeugend fand, kennt ihr vieleicht noch einen der sich für einen Webshop eignet?

Kriterien die der Webserver unterstützen sollte:

SSL (sehr wichtig und sollte nicht ein "noName" Cert sein)
1x .de Domain (nicht zwingend notwendig)
min 50 Subdomains
min 50 Emails
PHP4, Perl, JavaApplets
SSI (Server Side Included)
eigene 404 Seiten
min 2 MySQL DB´s
min 1 FTP Zugang (wenns geht noch einen AnonymusFTP)
Traffic minimum 10GB
min 100 MB Space
WAP
Werbefrei sollte er auch sein


Wenn jemand von euch einen passenden kennt oder selbst anbietet... immer her mit den adressen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. April 2005)

Nabend,

ich selbst habe einige Server im Rechenzentrum Hannover laufen, wo auch der Tutorials.de-Server steht. Wenn Interesse besteht, bitte ich einfach darum, mir unverbindlich mal deine Kontaktdaten zu schicken, damit ich dir ein entsprechendes Angebot zukommen lassen kann.


----------



## cromox (16. April 2005)

Tipp: http://www.alturo.de da kriegste nen ganzen Webserver mit Root für 20 € da kannst du dann einstellen was du willst und die Verschlüssellung ist auch dabei.

Einfach mal anschauen. Da hast du dann auch 100 GB Traffic die du mit nen Shop kaum ausreitzen wirst


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. April 2005)

cromox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tipp: http://www.alturo.de da kriegste nen ganzen Webserver mit Root für 20 € da kannst du dann einstellen was du willst und die Verschlüssellung ist auch dabei.
> 
> Einfach mal anschauen. Da hast du dann auch 100 GB Traffic die du mit nen Shop kaum ausreitzen wirst


Du brauchst einen Administrator, der sich um den Server kümmert. Vorsichtig geschätzt kannst du diesen mit 70 EUR pro Monat veranschlagen. Willst du Reaktionszeiten, in denen etwas eingerichtet ist, noch mal deutlich mehr. Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen macht keinen Sinn.


----------

